# iyanden color scheme advice needed!



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I have finally finished assembling my Iyanden force and have been trying to find a paint scheme. At first I figured I would just go generic and stick with the Yellow and Blue but I don't think I would enjoy copying and pasting a paint scheme. My first thought was to stick with a Yellow as the primary and then go with a white, purple, blue, green, black, or even a teal as the second more primary color.

I am now thinking I may even want to get away from the Yellow as the focal color which really puts me back at square one.

So basically I really need some assistance in deciding on a paint scheme. I really like bright colors so that would need to be incorporated into suggestions.

If you have any photos or links to good army colors please post those too!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

How about this? Using Temple Guard Blue or similar?


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

If you wanna find a good combination of colors, I suggest you just using the color theory.

For example, if you wanna stick with yellow, the complementary color should be a violet for maximizing the contrast. Also, these two colors will find a good harmony with blue/green and orange/red (if you use them for the details).

You can find an exemple here, but I think that it's always better to do some tries on your figs: for example, speaking about the orks, I'd have used a more saturated violet, like a GW Xereus Purple.

A little different, the space marines hawk lords: here they use gold, but I post it anyway, I think they give you some ideas.

Hope it helps!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If you do decide to use yellow in the scheme, there was a post on the warhammer world facebook page about how duncan rhodes did the yellow, and it was literally just a yellow wash over white with a white highlight. I would personally just stick to the blue and yellow because that is the iconic Iyanden colours, its a bit like deciding to an emperors children army and choose not to do them pink/purple


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the comments!

I was looking at a bunch of color combos and this is kind of where im at:

Xereus Purple for the body color (will be the dominant color through the whole army)
Temple Guard for the face visors and the contrasting color on all models.

The weapons will be bone colored.

What do you guys think?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

It sounds awesome on paper. Do up a test model and post it?


----------



## 1ale4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Chaosftw said:


> What do you guys think?


You should try and post a picture


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

SwedeMarine said:


> It sounds awesome on paper. Do up a test model and post it?





1ale4 said:


> You should try and post a picture


I have a huge Apoc game happening tomorrow that I am finishing up some models for. Once that's done and out of the way I am going to do up a test fig!

I am quite excited as the scheme is totally out of my normal color range so we shall see how it goes!

Chaosftw


----------

